# Alright, Want to lose 10 lbs in a week



## Dynghetti (Jun 15, 2007)

Im willing to workout 5-6 times a week I will have the oppurtunity to go to the grocery store tommorow. What should I Get?


----------



## Phred (Jun 15, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> Im willing to workout 5-6 times a week I will have the oppurtunity to go to the grocery store tommorow. What should I Get?


  Get 10 packages of ExLax and 5 boxes of diuretics.  That ought to do it.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 15, 2007)

Phred said:


> Get 10 packages of ExLax and 5 boxes of diuretics.  That ought to do it.  [/QUOTe
> 
> plz only serious responses


----------



## dayayarea (Jun 15, 2007)

shitting all the weight out,or getting rid of water weight,u can run a search on how to do that,and i am 99 % sure there is no healthy way to lose 10 lbs of fat in a week


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2007)

Colonic.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i dont think there is any realistic way to lose 10 pounds. well at least it wouldn't be healthy. i mean i know people say to set high goals for yourself but losing 2-3 pounds of FAT(not muscle) is still really good. try to work your way to 10 pounds instead of doing it so fast. i'd give u mayb  a month to lose 10 pounds with a proper cardio and lifting routine.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 16, 2007)

After all of the posts you've made and things you've (hopefully) read, can't believe you still think you can safely lose 10 lbs in a week.  My advice is don't try to do this, and plan for a safer method of fatloss, roughly 1-1.5 lbs of fat per week.  Next time, don't wait until the last second to start.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 16, 2007)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> yea i dont think there is any realistic way to lose 10 pounds. well at least it wouldn't be healthy. i mean i know people say to set high goals for yourself but losing 2-3 pounds of FAT(not muscle) is still really good. try to work your way to 10 pounds instead of doing it so fast. i'd give u mayb  a month to lose 10 pounds with a proper cardio and lifting routine.



well i was told it was possible by a body trainer you might know her show Workout that come on bravo. She said its possible and she's done it with her clients. but i think she might of said 2 weeks. but i know it doesnt take a month.

anyway im just lookin for some type of guideline to different types of meals i can eat for breakfast lunch and dinner and some nutritous snacks. The grocery list is posted by jodi i see that but i can get the food but when i get it. Its hard to come up with stuff to makeout of it. If i had something like that it would be far easier to do. And i Guess running a mile every day 5 days a week would be good cardio?


----------



## Valias (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm sure it's possible, it would require starvation. Say goodbye to that fat... And muscle... And organ / general health along with metabolic/oxidative stress wreaking havoc on your body.

Good luck.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2007)

losing 10 lbs in a week should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Phred (Jun 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> losing 10 lbs in a week should be a piece of cake.


I am thinking it will take the whole cake, not just a piece of cake.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2007)

lol.

Losing 10lbs of water weight. should be easy enough.  Not saying it is healthy but fighters/wrestlers can do that a day before weigh-in.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 16, 2007)

no ones really answered the question heh..


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

Most wrestlers and fighters I knew in high school and early years of college were some of the least healthy as far as what they ate.  They would literally starve themselves a few days to a week before a weigh in then binge on things like taco bell and other fast food/junk food.  Really if you want to lose some weight quicker and just need to get rid of that water weight right away to start yourself off there are some things that you can TRY.

First, look into getting a colonic, they don't do everything the hype says as far as being a #1 way to lose weight but they do drop lbs by getting rid of the gunk in your intestines and really... they just make you feel better afterwards haha.  Then an hour or so after each of your meals early in the day take a lubricant laxative like mineral oil to help you get it out effectively.  Later in the evening several hours after having the laxative and having passed your stool take some fat soluble vitamins, a couple strong multivitamins will do the trick.

The reason for the vits is because a lubricating lax can retard the absorption of some fat soluble vitamins and you don't want to go into a deficit.  Are you even taking vitamins currently?

Lastly, go low carb - high protein.  Remember this stuff is only temporary and I never recommend anyone regularly use laxatives or get colonics on a regular basis because they can and will disrupt your digestive processes after a while.  After a week of going very low carb, do a refeed.

I have a colonic once a year and do the laxative thing sort of like an annual digestive cleansing thing.  I also take regular shot glass size drinks of lemon juice and cranberry juice and focus my supplementation on antioxidants.  I tend to lose 4-7lbs from the colonic alone and the whole cleansing thing usually gets me around 9-12lbs.  But when I go back to my normal diet I ease my way back up a couple lbs which is good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2007)

This idiot probably wants to look better for a vacation of some kind.  Losing ten pounds this week isn't going to make you look any better, your color will be off, and it'll mostly be water weight.

You should have thought of losing ten pounds a month ago, you douche.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 16, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I tend to lose 4-7lbs from the colonic alone and the whole cleansing thing usually gets me around 9-12lbs.



Just had to say it:  Plateau, that is a LOT of shit


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's an example of what it would look like on a schedule:

6:30am first meal
40% carb, 50% protein, 10% fat

8:00am mineral oil
8:30am shot of lemon juice

9:30am second meal
15% carb, 60% protein, 25% fat

10:30am mineral oil
11:00am shot of lemon juice

12:00pm third meal
10% carb, 70% protein, 20% fat

1:30pm mineral oil (last time)
2:00pm glass of cranberry juice

3:00pm fourth meal
5% carb, 70% protein, 25% fat

4:00pm glass of cranberry juice

6:00pm fifth meal
5% carb, 60% protein, 35% fat

8:00pm end of day snack
5% carb, 40% protein, 55% fat


Remember, fats are healthy natural fats, no trans fat and low saturated fat.  Vegitibles are the best way to get this.

Pretty much all of your carb content should be from antioxidant type fruits like citrus and watermelon.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Just had to say it:  Plateau, that is a LOT of shit



Yeah I remember the first time I had one I was like DAMN I really WAS full of shit...


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> This idiot probably wants to look better for a vacation of some kind.  Losing ten pounds this week isn't going to make you look any better, your color will be off, and it'll mostly be water weight.
> 
> You should have thought of losing ten pounds a month ago, you douche.



what the hell is your problem. your input wasn't needed here. fuck off


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 16, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Most wrestlers and fighters I knew in high school and early years of college were some of the least healthy as far as what they ate.  They would literally starve themselves a few days to a week before a weigh in then binge on things like taco bell and other fast food/junk food.  Really if you want to lose some weight quicker and just need to get rid of that water weight right away to start yourself off there are some things that you can TRY.
> 
> First, look into getting a colonic, they don't do everything the hype says as far as being a #1 way to lose weight but they do drop lbs by getting rid of the gunk in your intestines and really... they just make you feel better afterwards haha.  Then an hour or so after each of your meals early in the day take a lubricant laxative like mineral oil to help you get it out effectively.  Later in the evening several hours after having the laxative and having passed your stool take some fat soluble vitamins, a couple strong multivitamins will do the trick.
> 
> ...



isnt that the thing were they stick a vaccum up ur ass i saw it on holly hood wit 3 6 mafia


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

If you want serious advice, I gave some.  If you're serious about making this happen, do some research and consider all your options.

I'm sure your vacuum in the ass comment was all in good fun but I'm starting to have doubts about how bad you really want this.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you want to lose _weight_ or do you want to lose _fat_?

You can't lose 10lbs of fat in a week without losing muscle.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Do you want to lose _weight_ or do you want to lose _fat_?
> 
> You can't lose 10lbs of fat in a week without losing muscle.



i dont have much muscle anyway that i know of. im stocky and chubby i just want to look slim!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> what the hell is your problem. your input wasn't needed here. fuck off



Good point.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i dont have much muscle anyway that i know of. im stocky and chubby i just want to look slim!



Well losing 10 lbs in a week isn't the route.

Read the stickies.  This is pretty basic stuff that is covered here daily.


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 18, 2007)

whats the reason for this weight lose?

meeting a specific weigh in or something?
or trying to lose fat?


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 18, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i dont have much muscle anyway that i know of. im stocky and chubby i just want to look slim!



Tell it to girls that you like, they will love it!! Ask them to take you shopping for clothes. Go shopping and burn some cals on them. ; )

You'll look slimmer and feel great. : )


----------

